# Long, lean, dark Vizsla breeders?



## moonrider86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anybody have any recommendations on a Vizsla breeder that has particularly "long & lean" Vizsla's? Some have the "square" type head with a shorter snout, I'm looking for the longer and more streamlined type with a deeper color and stellar temperament. We're in the New England area, but anywhere in the U.S. is a possibility.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

www.buschvizslas.com

Our vizsa is a dark red. People comment on cooper rich red color. I have seen a few other vizsla around my area and none
of them have cooper rich color.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

I second the Busches. That is where Penny is from and she gets many compliments on color from other vizsla owners we meet.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Moonrider, if you can't tell it from the picture, both our Vs have the long, lean look and are a very deep golden rust color. Send me a personal message and I'll let you know where we got ours.

Rick


----------

